# Wilcom ES question - how to change the default save format?



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

I can't use the default .emb format in Wilcom embroidery studio. How can I make the default format a different choice? I will get tired of selecting a different format on every single job build.


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

It is always best to save the original in EMB so you can alter it more readily if need be. The save it to you machine or flash drive or USB when using it in your machine. Saving the master file in EMB has many benefits. Like saving color choices and readily changing lettrring

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

Saving it in the original does not help me because my embroidery machines won't read it.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

You should always save the .emb first and then save it in the format for your machine.

I have all my designs backed up in .emb format.

All you color settings, density settings and editable text are all saved in the .emb format.

I've never heard of anyone not wanting the .emb file.

Make some text and save it as a .dst file and save the .emb file, then open the dst file and have a look at the density of the text, it wont be anything like the original density in the .emb file because the software has applied settings when it saved it ready for the machine, once these settings have been applied there is no going back to them.

Hope i've explained it ok 

Phil


----------

